# Durst C35 medium format???



## placeonthecorner

is this possible?... theres a Durst c35 enlarger on ebay that i was thinking of getting, but does anyone know if its possible to get some kind of add on or convertor to use 120 film with it?... if not what is a good and fairly cheap enlarger that does both 35mm and 120... thanx folks...


----------



## Steph

I am not sure of this but I don't think you can enlarge 120 negatives on the Durst c35. Assuming you only want to print B&W you could look at Meopta's enlarger. I got a mint Meopta Magnifax 4a with a Meopta Meogon S 80mm lens from eBay.co.uk for not too much money a few years ago. And they are probably even cheaper now. I am very pleased with the results and I can print negatives from 35mm up to 6x9. Hope that helps.


----------



## ThomThomsk

There are plenty of medium format enlargers on eBay, so I don't see the point of buying something like a C35. I have a Meopta Opemus, which was about £15 and had never been used, and a Durst M370 with various different condensers to do 35mm up to 6x7. Now the Durst was more expensive, and you say you want something cheap, so Meopta is probably the place to start. The UK importer has this chart on their website, which compares features between a variety of Meopta, Durst and other enlargers:

http://www.thedarkroom.co.uk/content_images/comparison_chart.jpg


----------



## placeonthecorner

thanx folks!!!... really good info there... il let you know how my shopping goes... thanx again!!


----------

